# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Low platelet count and high hemoglobin?

## FraidyCat

My blood test has revealed that I have a low platelet count of 106000 and a high haemoglobin level of 17.8.

----------


## Equinox

I've suffered from low platlet counts (thrombocytopenia) for a few years now, I'm not sure what caused it but I have had glandular fever in the past. By memory my other blood counts are within normal range, including hemoglobin. I suffer from chronic fatigue syndrome and thrombocytopenia may be a contributing factor. 

Have they determined a reason for your abnormal blood counts or is it considered idiopathic?

----------


## WintersTale

Can someone explain to me, a non-medical person, what this means?

I am concerned about both of you, but don't know what the symptoms of this would be.

----------


## Frogger

> Can someone explain to me, a non-medical person, what this means?
> 
> I am concerned about both of you, but don't know what the symptoms of this would be.



For Equinox case here is an over view of the disorder http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/heal...s/topics/thcp/ For the original poster sometimes platelets can be low for many reasons that are fixable with diet change for a few months or so. But only the doctor can determinan the cause.

----------


## L

> Can someone explain to me, a non-medical person, what this means?
> 
> I am concerned about both of you, but don't know what the symptoms of this would be.



Platelets are a blood clotting product, my mum has low platelets just means when she cuts she bleeds a bit more and buries a lot really badly 

high haemoglobin would be something to do with red blood cells but I don't know what happens here really - someone else might help, as far as I am aware (and I may be wrong) its not overly high

----------


## WintersTale

Thanks for the explanation, guys.

----------


## WineKitty

Your hemoglobin isn't that high.  I am not sure if you are male or female but in any case it's only a few points out of range.  Most docs won't bat an eye at that.

Your platelet count, although definitely lower than it should be, isn't in the critical range but mild.  You would have to drop another 40,000  before it would even be treated in the hospital I work at.  

Certain meds, Vit K deficiency, Celiac, there are so many reasons why your count could be low.  You would really have to marry up these values to your medical history and other tests.  It's impossible to even guess with just your lab values.  Many other factors come into play.

----------

